# Mbuna stocking for 58.9 USg 3ft tank



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey all, I'm planning on setting up a mbuna tank when i finally get it off laybuy, and I know I want about 3 electric yellow mbuna, but what else could I put in there? I'm fairly new to african cichlids, so any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm looking to have all males, for the best colours, unless it's a species that is monomorphic. I do want some blue cichlids in there, to help the yellow of the others really pop, but the more colours the better. Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F Jim.

What are the tank dimensions? A 3' tank is limiting when it comes to Lake Malawi mbuna. Pseudotropheus Saulosi may be the best option. It will give you the yellow with the females and blue with the males.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

In a 3 footer, I would only go with one breeding group of a docile species. You can forget about all male that's for sure.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The good news is that most Mbuna species have females that are equally as colorful as males. That being said, I agree with both previous comments; with that footprint you're probably limited to one species, and Saulosi are the best option.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> The good news is that most Mbuna species have females that are equally as colorful as males. That being said, I agree with both previous comments; with that footprint you're probably limited to one species, and Saulosi are the best option.


Only some Mbuna species have females that are as colorful as males... drab females are more common in the Lake, it's just that those colorful juvenile/female species are very common for sale. Colorful juveniles sell easy.

As people have said, small Mbuna tanks are difficult to get much diversity. The tank does have good volume so you can have more than a dozen fish, which is good and desirable. Tanks with population density are easier. A good sized Saulosi group with multiple males and many female should be possible.

Now if you wanted a group of Yellow Labs, you could try some Cynotilapia as another species. Males are blue with very cool black bars. Some have yellow-orange color in the dorsal area.


----------



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. First up I'll answer Iggy's question. The tank is 3ft long by 18in wide by 21in tall. The saulosi are very beautiful fish, but apparently they breed like rabbits, and I don't really have the time to devote to raising and selling fry. So may an altolamprologus calvus in there to keep the fry numbers down? And noki, do you mean the yellow labs can be kept with the cynotilapia? That would solve the breeding issue. Sorry for all the questions if they seem silly, I'm fairly new to african cichlids. Cheers, Jim.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, if healthy, they all breed like rabbits.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you let the moms spit in the tank the adults will eat all or almost all of the babies instantly. Add a trio of Synodontis lucipinnis to clean up any survivors.

I would not combine calvus and Malawi...a failed experiment I did. How would labs and cynos solve a breeding issue?

I agree, single species of a dwarf, peaceful mbuna. With saulosi all fish are colorful. 1m:4f labs and 1m:4f of a Cynotilapia species like Cobue (peaceful) could work, but the zebroides females are on the drab side.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I keep P. Saulosi in a tank with the same footprint. I keep 1 male and 9 females. Just threw in a half dozen of their fry; about 1.5". Had issues with more than one male.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Personally, I would not have more than one male in a tank that size. You're asking for trouble. One male and several female Salousi really is your best option.


----------



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks again guys for helping to clear up some confusion. It seems the saulosi are the best option, so I'll do further research into that. Cheers, Jim


----------



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Something just occurred to me. I see 55g 4ftx12in tanks being listed as the minimum size tank to house an african cichlid community. A 3ftx18in tank has the exact same footprint area as a 4ftx12in tank. So what is it about the 3ftx18in tank that makes it unsuitable? Is it the length? Not trying to pester anyone, just trying to explore all facets of this situation. Cheers, Jim.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's the length. Some males want a 3 foot square territory to themselves. With the length it gives a little more distance between combatants.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I wouldn't attempt any kind of community Malawi set up in anything smaller than a 48 x 18 footprint IMHO.
If you want to have a single male with a harem then the 36 will do if they are not an overly aggressive species.
If you really want a community Malai set up then you should get a bigger tank or you will not enjoy your experience. If you really want many colourful fish in your 36 then you could explore barbs, tetras, rasboras, gourami, etc.


----------



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Righto thanks. The idea of a harem of saulosi harem is growing on me more and more. I think that would be the best option, so that's most likely what I'll do. That and 2-3 synodontis lucipinnis to eat the egg and babies. Thanks heaps for being patient with me guys. Cheers, Jim.


----------



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

You could consider peaceful zebra species eg m estherae and m callainos. Also yellow lab. The trick is not to get mbuna of the color. 55g is not too small. It just means you can't overstock. 7 mbuna is optimal. don't waste space on catfish.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

bettaman said:


> You could consider peaceful zebra species eg m estherae and m callainos. Also yellow lab. The trick is not to get mbuna of the color. 55g is not too small. It just means you can't overstock. 7 mbuna is optimal. don't waste space on catfish.


 :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bettaman said:


> You could consider peaceful zebra species eg m estherae and m callainos. Also yellow lab. The trick is not to get mbuna of the color. 55g is not too small. It just means you can't overstock. 7 mbuna is optimal. don't waste space on catfish.


55 gallons isn't a terrible volume for cichlids, but the dimensions are wrong... just not enough length for great success, with they typical chase and flight distances of most of these fish. If you already have Yellow Labidochromis, I would just get more, hopefully just females... If you want some different colours, maybe get a single Pseudotropheus demasoni, maybe some Tiger Barbs, or Australian Rainbows... maybe a single OB peacock... I wouldn't add in anything else though. Minimum 4 foot tank for anything else.

I agree that Pseudotropheus saulosi is a best choice, but you already have fish...


----------



## AussieMuscle302 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nah I don't have the fish yet, probably be a little while until I do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For future readers...I would not consider Metriaclima estherae or callainos among the peaceful mbuna.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Agree Estherae and Callainos are not peaceful mbuna. I had to read that one twice,to make sure I really was reading it right.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

PhinFan1981 said:


> Agree Estherae and Callainos are not peaceful mbuna. I had to read that one twice,to make sure I really was reading it right.


Same here. I'll say it again... :roll:


----------

